# 2018 Suckers?



## fishoak (Jan 18, 2005)

Wondering if anyone is seeing suckers moving in the SW rivers yet?


----------



## Bigbird517 (Apr 12, 2014)

Saw lots in the NW rivers so they have to be in the SW


----------



## fishoak (Jan 18, 2005)

Did some scouting and fishing yesterday, did not see or catch any. Water was lower and clearer than I expected. Not sure if too late.


----------



## Pasquan (Mar 18, 2017)

I havent seen a push of suckers yet


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Keep @ it.....here they come now...........


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

fishoak said:


> Wondering if anyone is seeing suckers moving in the SW rivers yet?


Yes, I am seeing suckers running in a certain SW unmentionable stream.......


----------



## Pasquan (Mar 18, 2017)

Might have to give it a try this weekend...if i do ill let you know what im seeing and hopefully catching haha


----------



## Matt Diana (Feb 15, 2017)

I have had nets in a Kalamazoo trib for the last 3 weeks. Just started catching them this week. Should be running soon.


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

We were conducting are annual walleye survey on the Grand in downtown GR today. The most numerous species of suckers from the post office coffer down are the longnose suckers. Plenty of golden and shorthead redhorse also. We ended up seeing 6 species of redhorse today and maybe a handful of whites. Good numbers of steelhead today.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Wilsonm sir, could u tell us how many eyes (on a average in the grand) that u see in your surveys n egg takes that r 16# or better?......thanks


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

riverbob said:


> Wilsonm sir, could u tell us how many eyes (on a average in the grand) that u see in your surveys n egg takes that r 16# or better?......thanks


None that big. We usually take a scale with us just in case we find a real large one, but the biggest we see on those two rivers usually is around 13 to 14 lbs. I can't say for sure about the crews years ago might have saw, but didn't get a weight.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

wilsonm said:


> None that big. We usually take a scale with us just in case we find a real large one, but the biggest we see on those two rivers usually is around 13 to 14 lbs. I can't say for sure about the crews years ago might have saw, but didn't get a weight.


 thank u for your reply, now it's pic your brain time n your 2cents, i've did a lot of fishin in my time, walleyes have all ways had a special place in my fishing world,i i've caught a lot of 9# or better eyes caught them north (little bay de nock) east (sag bay ) south (gun lake) west( muskegon lk.)

here in my home waters (the L grandy the home of the short n heavy eyes) my question is, wilsonm do u think, eyes out of the grand, weight more for there lenght then any where else in the state. n what's the chances of the grand being the home of the next state record eye


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

riverbob said:


> thank u for your reply, now it's pic your brain time n your 2cents, i've did a lot of fishin in my time, walleyes have all ways had a special place in my fishing world,i i've caught a lot of 9# or better eyes caught them north (little bay de nock) east (sag bay ) south (gun lake) west( muskegon lk.)
> 
> here in my home waters (the L grandy the home of the short n heavy eyes) my question is, wilsonm do u think, eyes out of the grand, weight more for there lenght then any where else in the state. n what's the chances of the grand being the home of the next state record eye


I really don't know the answer to your question. I would say that the size of the walleye during the spawning run are very similar in Grand versus the Muskegon. We do know that a sizeable percentage of the spawning fish from the Grand, Mo, Kzoo, and Joe spend most of the year out in Lake Michigan so those fish are mixing and presumably growing at similar rates. Telemetry data from fish tagged in Saginaw Bay tributaries has shown that around half of those fish reside in the bay year around and the other half migrate all over Lake Huron and down into Eastern Lake Erie before migrating back to the bay in fall. Saginaw Bay and Lake Erie provide a much larger forage base and temperatures that are in the optimal growth rate for a larger portion of the year. Of course, high walleye densities can decrease growth rates also. It may just come down to the next state record having just the right combination of individual genetics and/or a long life span. Humans are a great example of genetics and the variability of individual growth. So you never know where the next record walleye will come from.


----------



## redtick (May 4, 2009)

The warm rain forecasted for next week should jumpstart some fish. Should be good fishing in the rivers very soon, and probably only a couple weeks until they're thick in the smaller tributaries for us spear/bowfishermen.


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Just checked a Kalamazoo tributary unmentionable and see that the suckers are just starting to get ready for the spring run. Saw just a handful, nothing in big numbers yet. The warmer weather and rain will boost it up soon.


----------



## fishoak (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Went out again today and did not run into any.
Will try again after the forecasted rain next week.


----------



## fishoak (Jan 18, 2005)

fishoak said:


> Thanks for the replies. Went out again today and did not run into any.
> Will try again after the forecasted rain next week.


Got out today and caught & released 22 white suckers...


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Absolutely one of my favorite fish to eat, so very sweet & mild, IMO. They were prized by the Anishinabwe. It really is too bad they were given the name, "sucker". I would have rather seen them called by their original Ojibwe word, "Namebin". February is called Sucker Fish Moon - Namebini-Giizis. .....I do not mind the bones. They are very tasty any way prepared, brined /smoked, fried, grilled, baked, poached, whatever, etc. & yes, the run is very well "on".


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

U forgot patties, ate a lot of them growing up,


----------



## redtick (May 4, 2009)

They're starting to get frisky. We've got some smoking today.

Going to try pickling this year, as well.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Their starting to run pretty good in SW Michigan rivers right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## arrowslinger31 (Jan 13, 2014)

Has anyone been out spearing in Clinton County? Currently living outside of DeWitt and looking for a place to go. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------

